# VGA to HDMI No signal issue



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

Recently I have connected my laptop (DELL Vostro 3000 series i5) to my (tv Samsung J4300) via VGA to HDMI converter and a VGA cable.I used different VGA cables and different converters, but every time I keep getting this message.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Try just using a HDMI cable...it's really the best way.


----------



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Try just using a HDMI cable...it's really the best way.


I know but sadly my laptop doesn't have a HDMI port (6th Gen)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Then try as USB to HDMI adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...usb+to+hdmi&ignorear=0&N=100161018&isNodeId=1


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

VGA to HDMI adapters rarely work. What is the exact model of the Dell Vostro 3000 series laptop that you have? There's a Service Tag on the bottom of it, post that. You might have a (mini)DisplayPort.

EDIT: Seems every Vostro 3000 I've found does only have VGA, seems to be a very basic office laptop. USB to VGA might be the only way to go unless you find a good VGA to HDMI converter box.


----------



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> VGA to HDMI adapters rarely work. What is the exact model of the Dell Vostro 3000 series laptop that you have? There's a Service Tag on the bottom of it, post that. You might have a (mini)DisplayPort.
> 
> EDIT: Seems every Vostro 3000 I've found does only have VGA, seems to be a very basic office laptop. USB to VGA might be the only way to go unless you find a good VGA to HDMI converter box.


Product code is Dell Vost I5-W10


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sajeen said:


> Product code is Dell Vost I5-W10


That's not an actual product number, the Service Tag would be the best thing to post.


----------



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> That's not an actual product number, the Service Tag would be the best thing to post.


Service Tag: BMM3S72 Express Service Code: 25311989630


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You have a Dell Vostro 15–3559.

No DisplayPort, just the VGA port.


----------



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> You have a Dell Vostro 15-3559.
> No DisplayPort, just the VGA port.


This my adapter & how my laptop display settings showed after I connected them


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have the 5 volt power source for it too?


----------



## Sajeen (Jan 4, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Do you have the 5 volt power source for it too?


Yes I tried using the 5V too, same result. Should I go for a new adapter? should try the usb to HDMI


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There are VGA to HDMI adapters that work, I couldn't personally recommend a particular one and the same goes for a USB to HDMI adapter. However I have used quite a few Startech brand adapters and devices for other things and they tend to work well but aren't as cheap.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

You need to press the source button in the upper right corner of the Samsung remote, and select the HDMI port your laptop cable is plugged into. HDMI 1,2,or 3. You won't find the source button on your cable remote. You probably won't get sound because VGA won't support sound. You'll need to funnel that through your laptops speaker port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

